# Vampyr, a new Horror RPG



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2015)

DONTNOD has an rpg in the works.

Details are nonexistent outside of it being horror themed


----------



## Naruto (Jan 20, 2015)

On one hand, I reaaaally want another vampire game.

On the other hand, I didn't care for Remember Me all that much


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2015)

I sit on the side of Remember Me was an extremely ambitious game that tried too much and compromised where it shouldn't have.

Aesthetically it was beautiful,(I'd probably call it the best dystopian cyberpunk in gaming) the plot was intriguing if not fully realized and the gameplay was basically: It was a nice attempt, but didn't get fine tuned enough.

And RPG may just be their niche.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 20, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Aesthetically it was beautiful,(I'd probably call it the best dystopian cyberpunk in gaming).



Wouldn't say the best but it certainly was very pretty.

If only we could have visited the stuff in the background instead of just going through invisible corridors


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2015)

Well details on story is a bit out.

-Game takes place after World War I
-PC is a Doctor returned home who must deal with the Spanish flu
-Bitten by a patient, he becomes a vampire
-The Y in the title refers to a the decision to Follow the Hypocratic oath or fall to vampiric urges

Tagline is "Take Blood, Save a life."

Link removed


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2015)

Was slightly interested until I realized it's by NodEntertainment. 

Remember Me is forgettable in every sense of the word with the most interesting aspect of it, the memory changing mechanic, being an afterthought at best.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 20, 2015)

Poser as fuck


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 20, 2015)

>not Vampire: The Masquerade

Well, that's it for me.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2015)

Could anybody even hope to get a new VTBM to work?


----------



## Krory (Jan 20, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Was slightly interested until I realized it's by NodEntertainment.
> 
> Remember Me is forgettable in every sense of the word with the most interesting aspect of it, the memory changing mechanic, being an afterthought at best.



So you base every game on the developer's first game ever made?  No wonder you hated the _Batman: Arkham_ series.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 20, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Could anybody even hope to get a new VTBM to work?



When I eventually strike oil in my backyard, putting the VtM:B team back together for a sequel will be my first priority.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2015)

If you can get it to work a year after launch, I'll declare you a wizard.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 20, 2015)

Naruto said:


> On one hand, I reaaaally want another vampire game.
> 
> On the other hand, I didn't care for Remember Me all that much



Remember Me was uber trash. 

or should I say Forgotten Me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2015)

krory said:


> So you base every game on the developer's first game ever made?  No wonder you hated the _Batman: Arkham_ series.



But Arkham Asylum is not the worst game in the series, Krory, nor is it a bad game. 

I really want a fucking good vampire game but these guys don't inspire much confidence.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Could anybody even hope to get a new VTBM to work?



You don't.

Obsidian is the only one that comes to mind that might have pulled it off but CCP bought White Wolf in 2006 and devoured any chance of a competent developer ever making a decent game based on the setting.

At least we got our hopes raised with the whole World of Darkness MMO reveal and then thoroughly crushed when they canceled it last year. Then some pissed off developers spoke up and told everyone that its development cycle was so monumentally fucked in every way possible that it makes FF15's release date look normal by comparison.

http://www.theguardian.com/technolo...-darkness-the-inside-story-mmo-ccp-white-wolf


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 20, 2015)

Let's see how well Life is Strange performs.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 21, 2015)

Well... the movie Vampyr is good but this doesn't seem to have a connection so... eh.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> But Arkham Asylum is not the worst game in the series, Krory, nor is it a bad game.
> 
> I really want a fucking good vampire game but these guys don't inspire much confidence.



It was a joke because the developer's first game was absolute shit.  So by extension, that means their following games - the Arkham series - should be shit as well.

Using your logic, that is.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2015)

Ah, right. Fuck you.

But really, the last thing I want again is another Uncharted/Assassin Creed/Lords of Shadow/Remember Me action/rpg kinda game with autopilot platforming and stale bread gameplay. I might give it another look when we get more info but if they start with some OUR MORAL CHOICES OF RED=BAD/BLUE=GOOD WILL HAVE YOU AT THE EDGE OF YOUR SEAT, I'll fucking neg you.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2015)

None of those things you listed were rpgs. I don't think any of the companies you listed even classes them as rpgs. and why would platforming even matter in the equation?

Like what?


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ah, right. Fuck you.
> 
> But really, the last thing I want again is another Uncharted/Assassin Creed/Lords of Shadow/Remember Me action/rpg kinda game with autopilot platforming and stale bread gameplay. I might give it another look when we get more info but if they start with some OUR MORAL CHOICES OF RED=BAD/BLUE=GOOD WILL HAVE YOU AT THE EDGE OF YOUR SEAT, I'll fucking neg you.



No you won't, because through the history of the Arcade you've only ever _pretended_ to give a darn about anything here. 

And way to go listing a bunch of things that aren't RPGs.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2015)

Haven't you heard? "RPG" is just a moniker for "Shitty action game" nowadays.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]JtpT4LLxFv4[/YOUTUBE]



> Carefully study the habits of your next victim, his or her relationships with other characters, and set up your strategy to feed, unnoticed: seduce them, change their daily habits, or make sure they end up alone in a dark street…
> 
> Be careful who you choose to hunt, as they will be gone forever, and their death will impact in a meaningful way the world that surrounds you. Feeding on human blood will not just keep you “alive”; it will also unlock new vampiric powers to use.
> 
> ...


----------



## sworder (Jun 18, 2015)

honestly this studio has potential

remember me was not a bad game, they have a lot of room for improvement and very good ideas that they haven't managed to apply properly

i'm looking forward to see what they do with this


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2015)

Does that mean you think Life is Strange was/is a bad game?


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 18, 2015)

Overwatch said:


> >not Vampire: The Masquerade
> 
> Well, that's it for me.



This.

We need a new Masquerade game.


----------



## sworder (Jun 18, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Does that mean you think Life is Strange was/is a bad game?



hadn't heard of it until right now


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2015)

Well, from what they're saying, it sounds similar to Vampire: The Masquerade although the setting is older. 

Fuck, I'm so starved for Vampire games that I'm willing to give this the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 22, 2015)

DONTNOD got jelly of Bloodborne they decided to rip it off


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2015)

Wouldn't it be more logical for them to get jelly of Dark Souls?


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks promising but I need to see some gameplay video.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 23, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> DONTNOD got jelly of Bloodborne they decided to rip it off



This post gave me cancer.


----------



## Mofo (Jun 24, 2015)

Can't bring myself to imagine a Vampire game not based on  white wolf's VtM ruleset.
Sorry, I'm not excited


----------

